# [SOLVED] Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD



## senthil mohan (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi All

Kindly find the below Minidump details , i had upgrade the BIOS and Firmware and ran the Hp Diagonistc also , still the server getting rebooted

*Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.*
*
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available
Symbol search path is: srv*c:\cache*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for ntkrnlmp.exe
Windows Server 2003 Kernel Version 3790 (Service Pack 2) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: Server, suite: Enterprise TerminalServer
Built by: 3790.srv03_sp2_qfe.100216-1301
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01000000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`011d8280
Debug session time: Thu Nov 3 11:58:54.885 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 4 days 12:57:31.590
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for ntkrnlmp.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...............................
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.
BugCheck 50, {fffff9a453840000, 0, fffff80001025c34, 0}

Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+119 )
Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Thanks
Senthil*


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

Can you do a JCGriff Report? Also, a couple questions:

- When does this BSOD occur?
- How frequent does it happen?
- Is there a pattern to it?

Also, if this is not a production server, or if you're willing to risk it, turn on Driver Verifier. It is designed to do extra checks on drivers and will crash the system if it finds anything wrong. If this is driver-related crashing, Driver Verifier will greatly help find the cause.


----------



## senthil mohan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

Thanks for your response !

is it for Windows 2003 server ?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

Driver Verifier comes with every version of Windows since 2000. Read the instructions in the thread and it should work.

However, I'm not quite sure JCGriff Report batch script will work for Server 2003. If you want, just simply go into the _Windows/Minidump_ directory and zip up all the crashdump files in there and send em over to us.


----------



## senthil mohan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

Hi 

Mentioned server system board has replaced before 7days , Again the server rebooted with minidump , I have attached dump file for more information ,Kindly help to resolve 

Buck Check string - PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

Caused by driver - rdpdr.sys
Caused by address -rdpdr.sys+3545f360

Thanks


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

It looks like you wanted to attach a file to your post but it never happened.

So you replaced the motherboard 7 days ago and it still is crashing?


----------



## senthil mohan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

yes , Still the server has rebooted with above dump attached


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

You only have one minidump? Are there more that you can provide?

I looked at it and noticed Citrix modules loading and unloading for some reason. It is unusual behavior. Check to make sure all your Citrix stuff is up to date. Those modules (_pdrframe.sys_ and _pdcrypt1.sys_) are dated from 2009. You may wanna also look around on Citrix website for any hotfixes that may sound related to what you're using the server for.


----------



## senthil mohan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

Yes it is the Citrix server , I had uploaded all mindump files


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

I haven't gone through all of them yet, but there is a consistent pattern I'm seeing here. These are involving the User Profile Manager for Citrix trying to perform registry activities. Majority of them deal with the User Profile Manager attempting to grab a value from a registry key and use it, possibly to load a file or driver. It is failing the attempt consistently. I cannot further assess the cause without at least a kernel dump (probably a full dump) to work with, and even so it would take me a good while to look through it

You will want to consult Citrix website for any possible hotfixes or updates that may be related to the User Profile Manager and/or your Citrix server software.


----------



## senthil mohan (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

Hi Virgnarus

Thanks a lot for your advice on this issue , Just checked with Citrix consultant and explained and found issue with User Profile Manager .They aware of issue and going to replace the tool on issue server


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Could not read faulting driver name - BSOD*

Good to hear. I'll mark this as most likely solved then, since at the most it's up to Citrix now to provide the fix. Glad I can help find the cause. 

If you feel this problem still occurs, go ahead and setup a new thread and link to this one. Though if Citrix is aware of the problem, I'm sure a hotfix from them will help resolve this.


----------

